# Ornate Horned Frog



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok guys i have whites, us greens, grey tree frogs.

I just want some info on the horned frogs as i have just got one. im keeping it in a contico tub wiv a heat mat the temp is about 22-25 ish and uv light, im feeding him size 4 brown crickets and wax worms which hes eating.

would just like ne other advice really. will try and post picture later.


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

They love mice dip em in vit suppliment, should suppliment anything you feed insect or rodent so they dont get mbd, pinkies/fuzzies, mines on large mice now. 

Check when they change burrow normally means they've pooed.


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

I don't use a uv light for mine,what substrate are you using,mine also loves butterworms and hoppers.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*ornate Horned Frog*

im using eco earth its like expanding mud he seem to like it. hes abit bigger than a 50p is he to small to eat pinkies yet, if he can have um not how often and how many......


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

If its as wide as there head they can eat it! that how they roll lol, I keep mine on moss tho Iv had them on ground coco husk before and they got on ok, I just swap around substrate depending on what Iv got left over from filling other pets vivs.

I don't have a heater on mine but it stays around 82 just from the small uv bulb and ambient temp of the flat (we have a few reps so the flats pretty warm), I like giving them a day/night cycle as I feel its more natural, but they donut need it to succeed in captivity.


----------



## mangotango (Jul 7, 2008)

With young horned frogs just feed them till they stop eating he will probably nail a pinky a day or every other day at that size then just increase food with the size of the frog when they get over about 6" we only feed ours weekly with a large mouse. Always dip mice in vitamin supplement we use nutra-bal


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*ornate horned frog*

thats great advice thank you im just learning as i go along, ive been feeding him ever night 2 wax worms and about 6 or so cricket. every day when i check theres only ever a couple left running around so i guess hes eating enough.

i got him on a heat mat wiv uv tube as hes in my kitchen the temp is bout 75-80, also a spray him 2 a week and hes also got moss in his tank and a water bowl.

will try a pinkie tomora will let u no how it goes.

thanx again


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*ornate horned frog*

ok guys here he-she is wat do you think....


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*ornate horned frog*

Hey just thought of another question what size tank will he need when he full grown at the momment as i said hes in a contico tub which he seems happy in.


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

These guys dont need tooo many rodents. Variety is always best like with a lot of reptiles. They dont get MBD easily especially if they have UV tubes and are suitably supplemented. Only give them rodents as a treat as they can become obeses which is not good of them. 
Use the 10 rule for size of cages. If you can fit 10 of them in that tub its a good size, dont go too big when little as they get scared and hide a lot.


----------



## Ceratophrys (Jul 14, 2008)

25+ is better tbh if its albino don't use uvb


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*ornate horned frog*

great advice

just one more thing why not to use a uv with albino... i thinkin of getting an albino next week..


----------



## Layla (Feb 12, 2007)

kizzy21_uk said:


> great advice
> 
> just one more thing why not to use a uv with albino... i thinkin of getting an albino next week..


No black/ dark pigment, very sensitive to the light


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

He is a kool little frog.

Please be careful with rodents, some people think that they can eat them as a staple diet, but this leads to a very over weight frog and a much shorter life span as it messes up thier liver.

Pinks as an ocasional treat are fine, say once a month would be suitable.

Substrate I use eco earth, some people use spagnum moss but this can cause impaction or have even know it to be the cause of a prolapse.

eco earth is great for them as they like to dig down into it.

feed insects, crix/locusts, they like worms, so mealies and ocasional waxies. they absolutely love earth worms, so if you can get hold of some definately try him on them, you will probably need to tweeser feed worms or they just dissapear into the substrate.

I have rambled on a bit but hope it helps : victory:


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*ornate horned frog*

thats great thanx he love wax worms i put them in front of him and there gone in seconds they dont have time to dissapear into soil.

Wat size tank do u keep urs in RETRI at mo hes in a contico tub???


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*ornate horned frog*

ok guys i took some more piccies onite thought u mite wanna see, also i fed him his first pinkie he loved it as u can see.


----------



## Alpha Dog (Jan 3, 2008)

That ornate is developing a very nice red color!!:2thumb:


----------



## linda60 (Jan 14, 2008)

When retri was saying to tweezer feed worms he was meaning earthworms not waxworms,don't over do the wax worms as they have a high fat content and should not be fed to often try butterworms instead thay have a better food content and a lower fat content.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

*ornate horned frog*

ok well i only give him wax worms bout 2x a week most of the time he has crickets or locusts.

he colour has come on i picked i really bright one when i choose him so hopefull he be really nice adult.

Altho i only has him a week i have seen him grown hes already bigger than the first piccies i took i cant wait till hes big.

thanx for everyones advice it really helped.


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

retri keeps his in a glass tank with a ventilation strip at the top, they dont need much space as they're not very active!lol!


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

thats kool, would a exo-terra glass viv 30x30x30 be to small for him as an adult.
would he able to live in there happily when hes fully grown.....

i quite like them but i want the best for him im so supprised how quick hes grown.


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

Ne one help me with this question?????


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> thats kool, would a exo-terra glass viv 30x30x30 be to small for him as an adult.
> would he able to live in there happily when hes fully grown.....
> 
> i quite like them but i want the best for him im so supprised how quick hes grown.



seemed kinda small for a fully grown these frogs can get quite large but it would be ok for a while


----------



## Roewammi (Mar 23, 2008)

kizzy21_uk said:


> thats kool, would a exo-terra glass viv 30x30x30 be to small for him as an adult.
> would he able to live in there happily when hes fully grown.....
> 
> i quite like them but i want the best for him im so supprised how quick hes grown.


yeh it will be too small for him as an adult, they have more use for aeborial lizards, he wont need that height. you need something with bigger floor space


----------



## kizzy21_uk (Sep 6, 2008)

ok kool wat size would u recommend?


----------

